# More help :-P



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

So I'm getting one of the girls I posted, put the deposit down. I can't choose between the two though.  I was going to choose by personality, but they act exactly the same. Who ever heard of puppies acting the Same? So hard to choose! The bigger girl is charting to be 4lbs. She is actually a blue fawn and will be the same color as Caitlins Gemma. She also has the thicker coat. The smaller girl is charting to be 3 1/2lbs. She is a blue cream, her nose is blue. They are both so cute. I can't choose between them. :-( what do you guys Think?

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Now that you have the deposit down, you just have to trust the breeder to pick what you want. She has them 24/7 right now. I've done this and was always happy.


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

susan davis said:


> Now that you have the deposit down, you just have to trust the breeder to pick what you want. She has them 24/7 right now. I've done this and was always happy.


Yeah I totally agree 

Or when they get a bit bigger try let one of them choose you
Clio I know picked me she always came to me almost nearly spoke to me lol 
It just felt right


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

While I have first pick, the second person after me already knows which one they want. So the breeder wants an answer soon. She won't tell me which one it is though. She told she can't pick since they have the same personality, both calm but playful. It all comes down to which I think looks the best pretty much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Well maybe if you do an (inie meanie minne moo) type thing on it and when you land on one you will know how you feel ..like if your disappointed then you will know its the other one you want..not the one you landed on ....if you get me lol???


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They are both absolutely adorable - I want them both!! Although it is a very hard choice I would go with the one on the right of the picture (blue fawn? I dunno...the orangey coloured one) they're both so gorgeous. I'm so jealous!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Personally I would go for the darker girl just because her markings are so beautiful! They're both gorgeous though. The good news is you can't go wrong! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah they are both beautiful lil babies honstly if it was me id be having the same problem....like weirdly enough i know this sounds odd and maybe abnormal but clio was a beautiful blue when i saw her first and she was pretty dark 
Like I dunno if you can c but my avator pic of clio the colours on her face are fairly dark ...then if you look at my siggy the colours around her face have totally changed almost white now lol 
Dont know if its normal to change like she is full pedigree so she stared dark and ended really light colours lol
If you feel like your swaying towards one pup just a lil more then just go for it lol


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

The breeder just sent me new pics 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I would be beside myself deciding,since the other people know which one they want,why won't she let you know, shame to disappoint them. They are so cute I like the blue and white one.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> I would be beside myself deciding,since the other people know which one they want,why won't she let you know, shame to disappoint them.


I have first pick. First come, first serve. I feel better not knowing too. I think my desicion would change to the persons like or I would feel bad choosing that Pup?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥;1249506 said:


> Yeah they are both beautiful lil babies honstly if it was me id be having the same problem....like weirdly enough i know this sounds odd and maybe abnormal but clio was a beautiful blue when i saw her first and she was pretty dark
> Like I dunno if you can c but my avator pic of clio the colours on her face are fairly dark ...then if you look at my siggy the colours around her face have totally changed almost white now lol
> Dont know if its normal to change like she is full pedigree so she stared dark and ended really light colours lol
> If you feel like your swaying towards one pup just a lil more then just go for it lol


The breeder told me she would lighten up a lot. Pretty much a new color, its a mystery on how much though. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

I Dunno if this helps of makes it harder but this is a pic of clio and her brother behind her when she was a bit older then your pups 
As you can see the markings on her head are very dark 









And this is her a few months later you can see how much lighter the colours have gotten almost nearly white now


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ooh ooh; I vote for the Gemma look alike for sure!! =D Something about her just tugs my heartstrings. I think which ever one you choose, you will fall madly in love with!! =D Flip a coin LOL!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going to go against the majority and say they gold one as I think she has a nicer stop to her head. The darker one has more of a gradual slope. Plus I'm biased towards gold because my Axle is my little doggie soulmate and he is gold.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

OzChi said:


> I'm going to go against the majority and say they gold one as I think she has a nicer stop to her head. The darker one has more of a gradual slope. Plus I'm biased towards gold because my Axle is my little doggie soulmate and he is gold.


The blue fawn actually has the shorter muzzle and a bigger dome than the gold in person, more of a show quality. The gold girl has a petite look to her. She also has the softest fur. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Blue fawn for me just love that one


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

They are both very beautiful, though decision! I would go with the blue one because I like her coloring better! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

They are both beautiful! It would be hard to choose.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Take them both? I can never decide between pups! Thank god all of my kids chose me!


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder if the lighter 1 will get more red like the mum?? I would love a blue girl 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

I decided to go with blue girl and everything worked out great too. The other person wanted the cream girl, she didn't tell me till I made my decision, so I feel like I made a good choice. Now all I have to do is come up with a name. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

SkyAtBlue said:


> I decided to go with blue girl and everything worked out great too. The other person wanted the cream girl, she didn't tell me till I made my decision, so I feel like I made a good choice. Now all I have to do is come up with a name.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awww that brill hun I would have picked the same as you too ...thats brill that both you girls got the pup you want....yeah omg names it so hard to decide I guess it might take a while to see what kinda suits her uno lol hahaha
Lucky you sooo exciting


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh that's great!! She is so cute!!!
Maybe something that means blue?? I googled blue crystal & stone!!! the blue ones mean some really nice things!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

SkyAtBlue said:


> I decided to go with blue girl and everything worked out great too. The other person wanted the cream girl, she didn't tell me till I made my decision, so I feel like I made a good choice. Now all I have to do is come up with a name.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I like the name Sky...from SkyatBlue 

I loved both chis and it worked out great that the other girl wanted the creamy one. You did indeed make a good choice!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I think you made a good choice! I like the blue girl.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

yay!!! How exciting! I am happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

Sky would b cute!! & perfect for a blue girl  !!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I like the blue as well, glad everyone got it worked out so they got the pup they wanted.


----------

